# Yet another bulking plan (that's relatively cheap)



## Onrek (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been doing this for about 2 weeks now and I'm wondering what you guys think of it and looking for any critiquing. Keep in mind this is meant to be cheap and effective for a simple bulk.

Some quick stats first-
*Height*: 5'6
*Weight*: 150lbs 
*Target weight* (eventually): 170-200lbs

I'm not going to go into timed/scheduled eating and supplementation and all that, but as far as supps go-

*Supps-*
Animal Pak multi (once a day)
Glutamine (5g 3x a day)
BCAAs intra workout (10g)
Creatine (waiting on shipment and going to re-load, haven't used it in a while)
+ other random supps that most of you probably wouldn't care too much about like maca, ashwagandha, magnesium at bed, ginkgo biloba, a little extra B6 etc.

*Food*- All food is portioned out throughout day and none of these are eaten all at once
Eggs (12) (~720 cals, 50g fat, 66g protein)
White rice (3 cups uncooked, comes out to about 3 big bowls cooked) (~1900 cals, 440 carbs, 36g protein?)
Butter (3 tbsp) (~300 cals, 33g fat)
Olive oil (3 tbsp) (~350 cals, 42g fat)
Coconut oil (2 tbsp) (~260 cals, 28g fat)
Whey shakes (5 scoops) (~750 cals, 30g fat, 45g carbs, 80g protein)
+
Occasional piece of meat (chicken/beef/whatever) when it comes my way or I have some extra cash.

This is what I've been eating as a "bare minimum" but if someone makes something for dinner I'll also eat it in addition to all of this.

By the end of the day, I have this for totals roughly: 

4280 calories, 183g fats, 485 carbs, 182g protein.


I know it seems a little damn weird, but I haven't been doing it long enough (2 weeks) and currently don't have a scale sitting around so I can't tell how well it's working so far for sure but I can definitely see my body "filling in" again.


Now what I'm wondering here is that are there any potential problems that could stem from this plan long term? Is this missing anything crucial that I might have overlooked? AFAIK I'm getting the macros and nutrients I need.

All critique is welcome, even if it's "lol this is retarded."

Thanks.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm no expert but IMO you should eat more meat and need more protein.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 9, 2014)

At 150lbs I think you're getting plenty of protein. When I prepped for my show my nutritionist only had me at 1 gram of protein per lb of body weight. I think your fat intake is pretty damn high though and I preach to people when it comes to good fats. You don't need that much and you certainly don't need 4200 cals at 150lbs. You're going to get sloppy and put on too much fat. Google a tdee calculator and figure out your daily expenditure and set your diet up from there. Yes you want to bulk but you don't want to be a fat ass either I'm sure.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2014)

Where are you getting your figures from?  Your rice is off big time. I cup of rice is 4 grams of protein and about 205 calories.


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 9, 2014)

That seems a little much for 150?


----------



## Onrek (Sep 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Where are you getting your figures from?  Your rice is off big time. I cup of rice is 4 grams of protein and about 205 calories.



I think there's a little variance between different types of rice, but checking two different bags I have here I think those figures are for 1/4 cup serving.


Thanks for all the replies so far dudes. I guess I've been going a little too over the edge on macros due to this fear that my metabolism is too damn high.


----------



## audix2359 (Sep 10, 2014)

Not sure about the calories, you might well need 4,000+ to grow.  If you want to dial it in you should look into signing up for a Fitday account.  It's free and will give you exact numbers for calories in and can be really helpful for calories out.  

As for the rest, if you are strapped for cash drop the glutamine and BCAA's.  I think that BCAA's might be helpful when cutting, and that's highly debatable.  But if you are bulking they are a complete waste.  And glutamine is always a waste IMO.  Save that money for food.


----------

